# What DON'T You Like About Your City's Skyline



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Toronto: The gap between the MINT cluster and the CN Tower. The tallest buildings are bulky and boxy so any new skyscraper going up will have minimal impact. Lacks a modern signature building.

Orlando: Not enough buildings. 

Manila: More height and density would be nice.


----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

Manchester -

Really my only gripe is that most of the towers going up are boxes, Although I do love box skyscrapers all the other UK cities are designing elegant and delicate towers with curves or sharper edges etc.. We are getting some superb designs but the existing towers are namely boxes... CIS, Arndale, City tower, Portland, North Tower etc etc.. and low rise we have things like Urbis, stunning and flawless curves.. I just want to see some more towers going up that bring the skyline some shape..


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

manchester again - we don't have a high-rise area, so all the talls are pretty separated:


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Preston - The quality of the buildings isnt great and the city's tallest building isnt on the main bulk of the skyline.


----------



## E=mc² (Jul 24, 2005)

Hong kong: *TOO DENSE*


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Jakarta: too spread out. Incoherent.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

I wish Vancouver had some taller buildings, but we are finally starting to get some. Also We need some new buildings in the west end. Finally VanCity needs some light FX like that pic of HK has only not so over the top.


----------



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

The Buff...old buildings, need a couple more 40+ story buildings, a few big gaps between our taller buildings


----------



## TB (Sep 11, 2002)

toronto, ...to dim lit at night i find
and i think all it need is 2 or 3 super talls in other ares out of the cbd to give it that ultra wow factor


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta, not dense enough and mostly building height aroundd 100-250 
need more high-rises


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I think the main skyline is fine - I don't like the residentials and the way they're grouped together though. Far too clutterred.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

In *Dallas*, what we lack is a thousand-footer.
Just give us one, and I'll be happy.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Paris, we need more heights! The eiffel tower is a hundred years old, we can go higher now


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

For london it has to be the lack of skyscraper for a city of it's size (area wise and also population wise). For islamabad (Capital of Pakistan) it's the hight restriction.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

djm19 said:


> LA has either too many gaps from one perspective, or is too clustered from another perspective. Basicallu it needs more buildings in the right places


agreed, some perspectives make the skyline look huge and tall, while others make it look all scrunched up and short, i think we need more buildings around Staples center and the area near the fashion district needs to be redone, or remodeled or something


----------



## Mock (Apr 27, 2005)

Edmonton: 150m height limit and since most of our stuff was built in the 70's, it is quite boxy.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Is it me or does Midtown Manhattan and the Financial Dist look like two seperate cities?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i don't like slums in south Tel Aviv


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

500ft height limit


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City:* First post deleted due to obsolescence. See post #43 for update.
*San Francisco:* Not enough structures as tall or taller than the two tallest (say that 5 times fast) buildings (B of A hq./TransAm pyramid).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford needs more mid-rises in the fringes of the CBD!

We have plenty of high-rises (and with our high vacancy, we won't be seeing office towers anytime soon, first we have to fill existing office space), but outside downtown, there are too much parking lot seas! We need to fill them with mid-rises, parking garages and residential housing!

These pics from a higher standpoint hide the real situation:


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

mikep said:


> Toronto: The fact that the skyline is north-south as opposed to east-west where is it can all be visible from the lake. I also dont like the gap between the CN tower and the cluster. Some more 300m+ buildings would be nice too.


I like the north south skyline. What I hate is the harbourfront because it makes the lakefront skyline look like crap. All that shit should just be torn down and turned into a park.


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

here in Melbourne, the Swanston Street gap, splits the CBD into two from some angles, though Eureka has had a positive effect on this. But yeah from some angles its not dense enough, generally the whole CBD is quite spread out unevenly, IMO.


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

What I don't like about the Copenhagen skyline.. hmm .. the fact that it doesn't exist? :lol:

nah, I'd like some more skyscrapers in one defined area. Doesn't have to be the inner city, I don't care, but as it is right now the few highrises that we do have are spread all across the city. Oh and taller skyscrapers too, of course


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

in Munich:just some skyscrapers..some idiotic former mayor did an referendum,and they decided for a 100m Ban!hno:..just a few 150-200 m towers would be good,but they won't be built anyway,atleast not in the near future.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some views of the skyline are fantastic, and other angles (from the Toronto islands) make the skyline look incredibly small.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

That it mostly constains church towers...looks really good in the old part of the city, but I really miss a skyscraper skyline. Maybe in Ørestaden.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Belo Horizonte:










There are many decaying buildings

Too much concrete I want to see more glassy buildings

I'd like to see some highrises


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dwarfing effect of the CN Tower. At 1815 feet, it's almost double the height of the next tallest building. The balance in the skyline will improve over time, but it is currently my least favourite characteristic of the Toronto skyline.


----------



## Singapor3 (Mar 31, 2006)

Singapore:

The 280m height limit


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

The buildings are too freaking scattered out.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Like Toronto, Philadelphia's skyline runs perpendicular from both waterfronts. If it were along the river or at the tip of the peninsula it would be quite amazing.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

In London:

too much glass
too many unoriginal groundscraper boxes


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

The three things I don't like my city's skyline is that it has the third largest skyline in America, it doesn't have a beatiful look and that there are no monuments.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

the airport


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

I absolutely HATE the Pudong skyline. Theres that cluster of atrocious office buildings that is BLATANTLY BISECTED by an utterly useless 100 foot boulevard. To Pudong's credit, offices that have gone up recently (2003 or later) have pretty nice designs. Unfortunately, they surround a park just as useless as the wide boulevard that takes up precious space that they could be using to increase density by building more buildings. I mean honestly, WHO THE F**K NEEDS A 100 FT BOULEVARD AND A PARK IN THE MIDDLE OF LUJIAZUI?!?! And if hideous buildings, useless boulevards and parks aren't enough, you see parking lots next to some of these buildings. PARKING LOTS!!! Are they purposely trying to butcher this new financial district that they are hoping to be the next Wall Street? 
1) Clear that god awful park in the middle of those buildings to create more construction space
2) Do something to Century Boulevard. I am stumped as to how it can be remedied but it better be because Century Boulevard is just so offensive that anyone who remotely likes Pudong should be disgusted by it. 

Puxi is infinitely better. My only complaints are that they stop constructing rows of identical apartments and instead create apartments that fill up blocks for a more organic look. It would also be nice if there was greater density of nice office buildings like Plaza 66 (most of the Puxi density comes from apartments)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> I absolutely HATE the Pudong skyline. Theres that cluster of atrocious office buildings that is BLATANTLY BISECTED by an utterly useless 100 foot boulevard. To Pudong's credit, offices that have gone up recently (2003 or later) have pretty nice designs. Unfortunately, they surround a park just as useless as the wide boulevard that takes up precious space that they could be using to increase density by building more buildings. I mean honestly, WHO THE F**K NEEDS A 100 FT BOULEVARD AND A PARK IN THE MIDDLE OF LUJIAZUI?!?! And if hideous buildings, useless boulevards and parks aren't enough, you see parking lots next to some of these buildings. PARKING LOTS!!! Are they purposely trying to butcher this new financial district that they are hoping to be the next Wall Street?
> 1) Clear that god awful park in the middle of those buildings to create more construction space
> 2) Do something to Century Boulevard. I am stumped as to how it can be remedied but it better be because Century Boulevard is just so offensive that anyone who remotely likes Pudong should be disgusted by it.
> 
> Puxi is infinitely better. My only complaints are that they stop constructing rows of identical apartments and instead create apartments that fill up blocks for a more organic look. It would also be nice if there was greater density of nice office buildings like Plaza 66 (most of the Puxi density comes from apartments)


I agree with your comment of the park and main boulevard. It's doesn't make Pudong ped friendly. Unless they build a monorail that encircles key buildings, etc. 

Lujiazui would have looked better if the planners made the park and highway system the same way they did with HK's Central district.










Other than the SWFC, the Shangahai IFC building is really impressive


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

height limit, monotony outside the main skyline


----------



## baguiowriter (Jan 4, 2008)

Baguio residents seem to be trading lives here for "windows with a view," note the landslide on the left.


----------



## baguiowriter (Jan 4, 2008)

Baguio City's layered communities.


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/211/510852586_16d620ac0d.jpg


----------

